# Redsail RS720C - USB dongle lost



## jinnojinz (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello Good day

i got a Redsail RS720C with USB dongle key for WINPCSIGN software.

but past few months someone stole my USB dongle attached in my PC and WINPCSIGN expire.

Is there any software that is compatible with my redsail without usb dongle key?

Or how can i get a new USB dongle?

i tried CorelDraw X7 and and FlexiSign10 and both didnt work 

Please help 

Thank you
Jinno
Philippines


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Redsail RS720c does work with Flexi pro 10
I have been using the same setup for 2 yrs now.

The contour cutting feature does not work with the 720c


----------



## jinnojinz (Sep 9, 2014)

hi Gecko! 


really? without the USB dongle key?
ive tried different settings but still not working
may be you can help me in my settings

below is my current settings in Flexi 10 pro


Thanks for the response!


----------

